# Jackson Lake aka Blackies / Hay Hallow info



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyone ever fish Jackson Lake (not Lake Jackson) the one north of Jackson or Hay Hallow? Is Hay Hallow open to the public? What kind of fish are there etc. There close to camp and would like everyones input. thanks


----------

